# New argentine arrived with mouth issues, help!



## nessanicolle (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello all of you awesome tegu people.

I just last week, received my Argentine b&w.
Little did I know, it arrived with a mouth deformity which they did not tell me about. 
They had shown me a picture but its head was tilted a bit so I did not see it.
They told me all of the argentines they had were in good health and tame.
When I had got him in the mail the very first thing I noticed was he was missing a good chunk of his mouth. Man was I pissed.
I mean I don't mind it and I love him just the way he is but could this issue cause any serious health problems? Is it going to heal or get better? I'm kinda at loss which is why I'm typing this up. 
Not to mention he was completely lethargic and missing a nail.
Other than that Pan is the sweetest little guy and everything I had hoped for. 

If you know of anything I can give him or help him to make his nose better, please let me know!
Thank you!

-Vanessa


----------



## Beastly (Dec 15, 2013)

That's the only problem with mail order pets. My wife and I breed ball pythons and a number of different lizard species and the only way we will buy or sell all our hatchlings is in person so we know what we're getting and so does the customer. I'm sorry they lied to you but it's not uncommon. Hopefully it won't affect the overall eating habits, if the gu is eating fine now it should continue to do so as long as it doesn't get any worse. He looks healthy and has very bright markings. Only time will tell.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 15, 2013)

I could be wrong, but it might just be a case of nose rub. Could be something else but not too certain.


----------



## KritterKeeper (Dec 15, 2013)

I think it looks like bad nose rub too. It looks like its healed/healing but i dont think itll heal to the point of looking normal but it shouldnt negatively affect eating or anything..


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 18, 2013)

yup, healed nose rub, shouldnt cause any problems but wont grow back. Who did you order from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 18, 2013)

_Soft tissue damage can heal and go back to normal or scar over, it just depends on the amount of trauma to the tissue. Only time will tell._


----------

